
Financial Products Markup Language - Kinnard
http://www.fpml.org/
======
osullivj
FpML was born in the late 90s, when a lot of folk believed that XML would save
the world. Alas, I was one of them, and I'm one of the conspirators listed
here [1] I'm older, and hopefully a little wiser now...

[1] [http://xml.coverpages.org/FpMLrec-
arch-1-0-2001-03-16-1.pdf](http://xml.coverpages.org/FpMLrec-
arch-1-0-2001-03-16-1.pdf)

